# lire /var/mail/user avec Mail.app ?



## damien_t (12 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, je poste ici en me disant qu'il y aura plus de chance qu'il y ai des gourous unix ici.

J'ai des messages que je dois traiter automatiquement sur mon mac (et certainement sur un linux dans quelques temps). Je pensais donc utiliser cron + fetchmail + procmail. Jusque la tout va bien. Le problème que j'ai c'est que j'aimerais lire avec Maill.app le repertoire où est filtré mon mail qui est une mailbox unix standard (dans mon cas il est  dans /var/mail/damien/)

Or, j'ai cherché absolument partout dans Mail.app, impossible de lire le spool de mail, le type de compte proposés sont POP, IMAP et Exchange. En créant un nouveau dossier, impossible d'indiquer le chemin du dossier. J'ai vérifié dans ~/Library/Mail/Mailboxes, il y a bien des répertoires qui correspondent aux dossiers de Mail.app, mais j'ai pas super envie de fuxorisé mon mail.

Question: Je rêves pas, ce que je veux n'est pas possible ?

Question: Quelqu'un a un moyen de contourner le truc ? Le seul auquel j'ai pensé, c'était d'installer un mini serveur pop qui, lui, saurait lire /var/mail/damien et auquel je connecterais en local dans Mail.app. Cela me semble bien tordu pour faire quelque chose qui devrait être possible de base dans Mail.app. Ou alors, j'utilise un autre client mail juste pour ce compte-là (pas super envie non plus)


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je poste ici en me disant qu'il y aura plus de chance qu'il y ai des gourous unix ici.
> 
> J'ai des messages que je dois traiter automatiquement sur mon mac (et certainement sur un linux dans quelques temps). Je pensais donc utiliser cron + fetchmail + procmail. Jusque la tout va bien. Le problème que j'ai c'est que j'aimerais lire avec Maill.app le repertoire où est filtré mon mail qui est une mailbox unix standard (dans mon cas il est  dans /var/mail/damien/)
> 
> ...



http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-1400.html

fais une recherche 

mail.app read localhost mail


----------



## damien_t (12 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-1400.html


Merci pour ces indications, mais si je ne me trompe pas (c'est mes recherches précédentes qui me l'ont dit), les messages datent de 2002, d'un temps où Mail.app savait effectivement lire le mail UNIX. A moins que je me trompe, ce n'est plus possible sur Tiger, comme la recherche "mail.app read localhost mail" sur google le confirme (le premier résultat donne "[SIZE=-1]*Mail.app* (certainly on OS X 10.4 onwards) does not *read* maildir or mbox[/SIZE]" et le deuxième est le lien que tu m'as indiqué)



> fais une recherche
> 
> mail.app read localhost mail



Enfin, la recherche, je l'ai faite, sur ces forums, sur google et encore ailleurs. C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai posté. Et trouver la bonne requete avec "Mail", "unix", "mailbox" ou "/var/mail", cela ne donne pas grand chose.

Je sui quand même très étonné, vu que Mac OS X est un unix, vu que Maill.app ait su lire le mail UNIX et vu que procmail et fetchmail sont installés par défaut, que lire les mails du premier avec le second en utlisant les troisièmes ne soit pas possible.

enfin... Si vous avez une solution pas trop lourde, je suis preneur.


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2006)

Marrant. Il se trouve que j'ai fait très exactement ce genre de choses [au départ parce que Mail a quelques bugs dans le traitement des règles et que son filtrage anti-spam est _très_ moyen].
Bref, fetchmail + procmail + bogofilter => dans la boîte [je recommande l'emploi de bogofilter]. Et pour lire ta boîte Unix dans Mail, il te faut installer et configurer un serveur POP3 (ou un IMAP4, comme tu préfères). En plus du lien de tatouille, tu as aussi Postfix Enabler, qui te permet de faire ça sans souci, moyennant une poignée d'euros.

Edit: avec Fink ou DarwinPort tu peux installer un serveur POP3 gartuit, bien entendu. Faudra configurer après


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2006)

Je précise que j'utilise dorénavant cette méthode et que je me connecte à 13 comptes mails (dont un certain nombre de GMail donc en SSL) avec tous ces outils et que je n'ai pas eu le moindre problème depuis plus de six mois.
!!! eviV xinU


----------



## tatouille (12 Mai 2006)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces indications, mais si je ne me trompe pas (c'est mes recherches précédentes qui me l'ont dit), les messages datent de 2002, d'un temps où Mail.app savait effectivement lire le mail UNIX. A moins que je me trompe, ce n'est plus possible sur Tiger, comme la recherche "mail.app read localhost mail" sur google le confirme (le premier résultat donne "[SIZE=-1]*Mail.app* (certainly on OS X 10.4 onwards) does not *read* maildir or mbox[/SIZE]" et le deuxième est le lien que tu m'as indiqué)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui pour toi qui essaye de configurer et de tripper pour le commun des mortel c'est inutile
il ne comprend pas et sans tape les gens veulent recevoir leur mail dans un client pas trop compliqué Apple développe une appli pour la majorité et non la minorité

mais je pense qu'il y a un moyen de faire un pont
mail converti les mbox (fichier de mail à plat comme dans ton /var/mail/{user} ) en Messages/{id}.emlx

il les comprend encore puisqu'il assure la recupe des versions antécédentes
et j'ai les deux format dans mes Mailboxes
c'est vraie que j'avais fait ca un temps y a longtemps 

mais il y a toujours moyen 
je pense qu'il faut tripatouiller ca

mais ca ne se fera pas coter front de mail 

peut etre passer par un apple script un automator
qui fait une image mbox de /var/mail  

voila c'est une idée comme ça je peux pas t'en dire plus


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2006)

Voir ci-dessus, pour le pont.


----------



## damien_t (12 Mai 2006)

Merci à tout le monde. Si c'est pas possible, c'est pas possible.
C'est juste que je voulais éviter un serveur pop pour éviter qu'une variable supplémentaire trafique mes entêtes. 

Quelque part, j'espèrais secrêtement que Mail.app avait une prèfèrence cachée. Je comprends tout à fait que la majorité des utilisateurs n'aient que faire d'une telle fonctionnalité, mais il y a tellement de trucs planqués dans Mac Os, que cela aurait pû être possible.
D'ailleurs j'ai essayé la completion automatique de zsh sur "defaults write com.apple.mail ..." J'ai trouvé beaucoup de choses mais rien qui ressemble de près ou de loin à ce que je cherchais.

Je sens que je vais y aller à grand coups de perl ou de grep sur /var/mail/damien. Ou peut-être prendrais-je le temps de configurer Postfix pour enfin avoir un vrai serveur de mail.


----------

